# Zoom H4N



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I received my H4N a couple of days ago and have gone through the preliminary steps and read the first part of the manual. If anyone has some quick or easy tips you want to throw my way, I would appreciate it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got the previous version. It took me about 5 minutes to get it doing what I wanted it to do which is record practices and gigs. Obviously you can do a lot more with it if you choose. Is there not some quick guide available?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris: Yes, there is, plus lots of info on YouTube. I tried a little recording of my voice last week and recorded a talk with it today. I am setting up my Voice Live, hopefully tonight so I will be doing a bit more with it musically in the days ahead. It is not that difficult but if anyone has some time-saving tips, I am all ears.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

I love these things. They have great stereo imaging, and surprising detail. They're great for recording stereo sound effects (ie cars driving by and ambiences such as birds). The only draw backs are that they are bit sensitive to wind, and the preamps for can be a bit noisy for quiet recordings of ambiences (ie room tones, etc.). However, these drawbacks do not impact music recordings (which is what I assume you're using it for).

As far as advice, I don't have much. If it's for recording jam sessions to record new ideas and keep track of progress, you should be able to mount it on a mic stand and then point it directly at the entire band (as if the band is on a stage and the Zoom is the audience) - take advantage of the imaging in the XY mic configuration. If you're having trouble picking up something on the onboard mics (eg vocals, etc.), plug said signal into one of the two jacks. Watch your meters (and preferably do a sound check on headphones) to make sure you're not overloading, and hit record.

I haven't used one in a while, but if you have any specific questions, just ask, and I'll see what I can remember.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, NS. Will do.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

If you want some better quality mics than what's built in that can actually handle very high sound pressure check out my website. I have been selling mics and preamps to concert tapers for over 12 years. My mics are known world wide. For concert recording. Canadians only make up about 1% of my sales funny enough....

Www.church-audio.com


----------

